# Things grown *** men need to stop doing



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll start with:

LOL'ing

Participating in the Wave at sporting events.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Billphish said:


> I'll start with:
> 
> LOL'ing
> 
> Participating in the Wave at sporting events.


Painting workbenches?


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Painting workbenches?


 Quietly chuckling.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wearing jerseys with other guys names on them.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Billphish said:


> Quietly chuckling.


X2. Not guilty of any of these and never will.:slimer:


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Wearing their hair in a man-bun.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I use lol sometimes when texting but only because it is hard to differentiate/convey sarcasm rather than rudeness. I agree, never say LOL.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Potlicking.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Whining...


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Whining about people who whine! LOL!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Being an old sour puss


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Whining about whiners being old sourpusses.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those seem pretty harmless imo

My list "LOL" I'm bad about using LOL but it's a habit and I will work on it.

Dressing like a slob. I will add skinny jeans. Never should a Man wear skinny jeans..period.

Pierced ears (might have been cool when you were under 30)

Truck nutz

Illegal Drugs or staying drunk every weekend. You have a problem if you try and make plans for a weekend and the first thing you think of is booze..you have a problem.

Fist bumping or anything that takes practice to do when you greet friends. Men shake hands.

Stop being a jerk. You know who you are, if your unsure, just ask your friends, if you don't have any, your a jerk.

Gossip. Your not a little girl so don't act like one.

Spend less time in front of the TV. Read a book, take a walk, talk with your Wife, Family or Girlfriend (If it applies, not all at the same time LOL oops, sorry)

Things we all could do to improve our selves.

Treat others with respect.

Hold doors for Women and Children.

Improve your language. Loose the cuss words, it makes you look stupid and vulgar. Sorry, someone needed to say it and everyone is thinking it.

Tobacco, give it up (I make a exception for a nice Cigar or Pipe). It's nasty and your just might live a little longer. No one wants to smell your nasty smoke or see you spitting all over the place like some animal. Yes, when you take a smoke break away fro others, you smell like smoke when you come back. It's all in your clothing even if you can no longer smell it. Your food will taste better as a result.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Wearing socks with sandals.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Stop drinking cheap booze

Stop smoking cheap cigars

Stop dating cheap women

Stop using cheap lawyers

Stop driving cheap trucks

Stop using cheap weapons

Stop wearing little watches

And finally stop being a liberal.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Ear rings


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Flat billed hats


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Stop believing ANYTHING you see on the internet or TV.....


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Stop making excuses


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

1. Being so sensitive.

2. No manicure/pedicures...makes everyone think you are a pole smoker.

3. Truck Nutz

4. Ask how to cook a brisket


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

PokÃ©mon


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

cubera said:


> Wearing socks with sandals.


I'm guilty in the winter when it's cold and taking the Dog outside


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Flat billed hats


I don't like those either.

And I don't care how old you are. If you have placed something in your earlobe that stretches the lobe to the point that I could slide a Super Spook through it without the hooks hanging up, that's just gross, ignorant and ugly.

Cuss if you want just not in front of Bill. Dip snuff, chew tobacco but don't spit on the floor in front of Bill...use a cup and put a paper towel in the cup so if you knock it over it won't run across the table and get on Bill.

LOL in print all you want, it hurts no one. If you're actually saying LOL instead of actually laughing out loud, see Bill...you have a problem and maybe ya'll can work it out.



TH


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

> Fist bumping or anything that takes practice to do when you greet friends. Men shake hands.


I bet the flat billed hat guys don't need to practice.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Driving slow in the fast lane....


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Not judge others lest you be judged

Worry about how the man in the mirror can be better and not project ones morals onto others.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Wearing spandex riding a bicycle,poke smokers 

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bein a pole smoker, no matter what anyone says, it just ain't right.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

bill said:


> Those seem pretty harmless imo
> 
> You have a problem if you try and make plans for a weekend and the first thing you think of is booze..you have a problem.


This is offensive.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I don't like those either.
> 
> And I don't care how old you are. If you have placed something in your earlobe that stretches the lobe to the point that I could slide a Super Spook through it without the hooks hanging up, that's just gross, ignorant and ugly.
> 
> ...


Ha, you know it don't bother me, I'm not around people.

Ghost

LOL

*LOL*

*LOL*

*LOL*


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Shading your eyes from the sun while wearing a baseball cap backwards.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Brown nosing.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

cubera said:


> Shading your eyes from the sun while wearing a baseball cap backwards.


 Chuckling moderately!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

A grown *** man should stop telling other grown *** men what they should or shouldn't do. After all, they are grown *** men. Most of you replying are grown *** men and don't want other grown *** men telling you what you should or shouldn't do. 
Oh yeah one more thing, stop using words you know are going to be censored. Act like a grown *** man.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I Fall In said:


> A grown *** man should stop telling other grown *** men what they should or shouldn't do. After all, they are grown *** men. Most of you replying are grown *** men and don't want other grown *** men telling you what you should or shouldn't do.
> Oh yeah one more thing, stop using words you know are going to be censored. Act like a grown *** man.


**** *** ********!

and the horse you rode in on


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I Fall In said:


> A grown *** man should stop telling other grown *** men what they should or shouldn't do. After all, they are grown *** men. Most of you replying are grown *** men and don't want other grown *** men telling you what you should or shouldn't do.
> Oh yeah one more thing, stop using words you know are going to be censored. Act like a grown *** man.


While I would agree at some point everyone could benefit from a mentor or role model.

I try and see the good in others;
I try and speak well and of kindness of others
and when I walk remember I'm never alone


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Based on some of these comments, some need to *Stop being so dang sensitive*.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

tstorm5 said:


> Based on some of these comments, some need to *Stop being so dang sensitive*.


Ok, what are you guilty of on the list(s)??


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I like my man bun and my work bench does match my purse. LOL!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Grown men (and women) need to stop worrying about what other people think. If you aren't signing my paycheck or sharing my home, you don't have a say-so in the choices I make. I wore white shoes last week... And looked fabulous.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Learn how to laugh at yourself. We're not perfect and this life is too stinking short.

Grow a pair in business.

Wear whatever clothes you want. Just know some are looking at you like they do not want you to date their daughter. Ever.

Flat bills, leveling kits (that are more Baja than level) stupid holes in your head are choices. Not mine.

Learn how to manage money. Being broke is dumb. I used to be dumb.

Ask for advice. 

Give advice....when asked.


Learn what an interwebz thread is really about....:rotfl:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

tstorm5 said:


> Based on some of these comments, some need to *Stop being so dang sensitive*.


Yup


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The behaviours mentioned can be summed up as follows. Don't be a douche bag. The only people dB's impress are other dB's. Don't be an aho. 
You will be repulsive to all of humanity. Except to like-minded aho's.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Grown men (and women) need to stop worrying about what other people think. If you aren't signing my paycheck or sharing my home, you don't have a say-so in the choices I make. *I wore white shoes last week*... And looked fabulous.


for a long time, I only owned a pair of white tennis shoes and a dress pair of black shoes..that was it and could go anyplace


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm taking notes here. Luckily I'm guilty of only a few of these items. I do take issue with not driving cheap trucks. Does it count if it was expensive when you bought it, but wouldn't be expensive for someone else to buy it from you? I have another one that was cheap to buy as well, so I guess I'm guilty either way. I'm thinking if I can't actually afford a new truck, I should be ok here. If I bought a new one, I'd be violating the other thing about not being broke, which is stupid, right?

I'm ok with not LOLing anymore, but what about LMAO - ing. Is that ok? What say the man committee?


----------



## tomaschavezchamp (Sep 9, 2016)

Tortuga said:


> Stop believing ANYTHING you see on the internet or TV.....


So you telling me Big Foot ain't real

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

bill said:


> for a long time, I only owned a pair of white tennis shoes and a dress pair of black shoes..that was it and could go anyplace


I not only march to the beat of my own drummer, I'm in a completely different parade.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> I not only march to the beat of my own drummer, I'm in a completely different parade.


24 Buds is the Drum Major??


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I not only march to the beat of my own drummer, I'm in a completely different parade.


The gay pride parade? Sorry couldn't resist that one.

And, this thread is about grown *** men, from what I understand, you don't fit in that gang.:slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mstrelectricman said:


> The gay pride parade? Sorry couldn't resist that one.
> 
> And, this thread is about grown *** men, from what I understand, you don't fit in that gang.:slimer:


Those are the only parades fabulous enough for me.

I'm not known to withhold my opinion based on its relevance.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I not only march to the beat of my own drummer, I'm in a completely different parade.


Hope you're going in the right direction!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

bill said:


> for a long time, I only owned a pair of white tennis shoes and a dress pair of black shoes..that was it and could go anyplace


 Were you in prison?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> The gay pride parade? Sorry couldn't resist that one.
> 
> And, this thread is about grown *** men, from what I understand, you don't fit in that gang.:slimer:


OUCH!

Anyone else hear that? That was the door getting slammed shut

"Laughing at myself because I think I'm funny"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Billphish said:


> Were you in prison?


Ha! No but would fit the dress code for a warden


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Dang man, this thread got derailed.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

bill said:


> Ha! No but would fit the dress code for a warden


 I personally like the white sock/black shoe look.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Those are the only parades fabulous enough for me.
> 
> I'm not known to withhold my opinion based on its relevance.


You are smart enough to know I was just messin wit ya....right?
and I had no idea you are so happy. The ONLY thing I have against gay folks is the gay pride stuff. I've never seen a "straight pride" parade or gathering. Just live and let live. Love is the answer to all hatred in the world.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

TGAMNTSD = Waiting on their wife every time going anywhere. Just drive off once and teach em a lesson.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> You are smart enough to know I was just messin wit ya....right?
> and I had no idea you are so happy. The ONLY thing I have against gay folks is the gay pride stuff. I've never seen a "straight pride" parade or gathering. Just live and let live. Love is the answer to all hatred in the world.


 What is this a trip back to 1983?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't look like a slob. Have respect for yourself.

Don't play video games unless it's with your kids.

Stop talking about your spouse. Treat him/her with respect.

Stop thinking everything is about you. Spend time with family and friends.

Don't be lazy.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mstrelectricman said:


> You are smart enough to know I was just messin wit ya....right?
> and I had no idea you are so happy. The ONLY thing I have against gay folks is the gay pride stuff. I've never seen a "straight pride" parade or gathering. Just live and let live. Love is the answer to all hatred in the world.


Oh, absolutely.

I am happiest when I'm aggravating someone else.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Don't look like a slob. Have respect for yourself.
> 
> Don't play video games unless it's with your kids.
> 
> ...


Maaaannnnn. I'm really, Really good at that last one....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Any kind of piercings. Stuck on a bus in Newark because the plane to Norfolk isn't ready and the couple across from me look like pin cushions...and they have 2 very small kids. Sickening!

Some years ago we used to hit Subway late after the girls ball practices and would see the same girl working there. Seems like every time we went in she would have another hole poked in her face with something hanging off of it. I finally asked her if they had a company hole punch or something! She was cute too.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> Maaaannnnn. I'm really, Really good at that last one....


And I thought I would get hate mail because of the second one!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Any kind of piercings. Stuck on a bus in Newark because the plane to Norfolk isn't ready and the couple across from me look like pin cushions...and they have 2 very small kids. Sickening!
> 
> Some years ago we used to hit Subway late after the girls ball practices and would see the same girl working there. Seems like every time we went in she would have another hole poked in her face with something hanging off of it. I finally asked her if they had a company hole punch or something! She was cute too.


Those people gross me out too!:rotfl:


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Do not cuss in public around children. Do not let your life revolve around a hashtag, I barely learned what a hashtag was three weeks ago. Do not judge someone over a flatbilled cap or socks and sandals in the winter! Don't text/Facebook and drive. Don't spit where others walk, if you care about the future don't litter.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Driving like a 17 year old, speeding like crazy and tailgating people going a reasonable speed, then gesturing as you go by like they were ruining your life.

Here's a tip, leave a little earlier and enjoy the ride, we're all headed for a hole in the ground, no sense in rushing to get there.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Changing a spinning reel to crank with ur right hand and fight fish with the rod in your left hand.

LOLOL


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> Changing a spinning reel to crank with ur right hand and fight fish with the rod in your left hand.
> 
> LOLOL


Guilty.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^BOOM!!

I know there's a lot on the boards guilty of this!!! 


lolololololololololol


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Wearing muscle shirts..... allowing your woman to wear a muscle shirt 
borrowing a few bucks from your buddy at the watering hole cause your broke til next payday.
Loading or unloading your rig while backed down on the ramp
believing anything hillary clinton or the press says = being a libtard
Thinking it's cool to kneel for the national anthem


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I didn't read all 8 pages so this may have already been said but:

Caring about what other grown *** men do.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I Fall In said:


> A grown *** man should stop telling other grown *** men what they should or shouldn't do. After all, they are grown *** men. Most of you replying are grown *** men and don't want other grown *** men telling you what you should or shouldn't do.
> Oh yeah one more thing, stop using words you know are going to be censored. Act like a grown *** man.


Bill


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

DIHLON said:


> I didn't read all 8 pages so this may have already been said but:
> 
> Caring about what other grown *** men do.


This


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Stop expecting so much of people, dang, this stuff is complicated...


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

From a mentoring perspective, I'd say lose the knee high dress socks when wearing shorts.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Stop worrying about how much money the next person spent on their new go fast boat, or did not spend on their not so go fast boat.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Absolutely stop wearing jeans with cute designs sewn into them, especially if there are sequins involved. Gay.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Quit worrying about what others do or what you think they should do. Respect their choice!!!!!

They think what you think is stupid to!!!!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Stop asking "where should I fish tomorrow?"

Come on man !


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Grown men don't need to stand in line for the latest iPhone, iWatch, etc.:an6:

LMAO!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Don't fall asleep in public with your mouth wide open!
Don't fall asleep in public!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't worry about how gay my workbench is

If you have kids, by God raise them right and spend time with them


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Billphish said:


> Things that grown *** men need to stop doing


Telling me what I should or shouldn't be doing.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Wearing jerseys with other guys names on them.


Yes!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

A lot of men telling others not to worry about what others do. Ironically, I bet many were rightfully upset at Kapernick kneeling.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Telling me what I should or shouldn't be doing.


 I can't advise a 30K black belt. This is for the grasshoppers.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

I Fall In said:


> A grown *** man should stop telling other grown *** men what they should or shouldn't do. After all, they are grown *** men. Most of you replying are grown *** men and don't want other grown *** men telling you what you should or shouldn't do.
> Oh yeah one more thing, stop using words you know are going to be censored. Act like a grown *** man.


I finally agree with u on something

Quote of the Day: Are you voting to make a difference or are you following the establishment again...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Respect the flag!!!

Respect women!!!

Respect your brother and your neighbor!!!

Respect yourself!!!!

Denounce any that do not give back equal respect!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Oh, absolutely.
> 
> I am happiest when I'm aggravating someone else.


Happy 24/7, right. LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Quit ogling women half your age for God's sake. Ogle discretely.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

And don't be a man beetch. Wah wah wah. Everything is horrible, I am genetically miserable so I must sit around and make posts about how horrible everything is. Waaaah! Quit your beetchin.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Quit ogling women half your age for God's sake. Ogle discretely.


OK, Poppa...I'll leave the 40s alone.....

I prefer the 20s anyways....


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> OK, Poppa...I'll leave the 40s alone.....
> 
> I prefer the 20s anyways....


 Born in the 1920's?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Quit ogling women half your age for God's sake. Ogle discretely.


There is a big difference between 'quit ogling' and 'ogling discreetly'. Is it wrong for me to discreetly appreciate how fine a job mother nature does at times?


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> quit ogling women half your age for god's sake. Ogle discretely.


blasphemy!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it ain't like I go grocery shopping cause I like fresh fruit. But if you find yourself following a particular shopper around the store, you are grocery stalking, not shopping. At least that's what the police officer told me. Apparently that's frowned on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stop wearing Affliction shirts or any shirts with wings on them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> Well it ain't like I go grocery shopping cause I like fresh fruit. But if you find yourself following a particular shopper around the store, you are grocery stalking, not shopping. At least that's what the police officer told me. Apparently that's frowned on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just don't walk up while she has that 15" cucumber in her hands....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

There's certainly no shortage of weirdos in here these days. They seem to be harmless, weirdos, though.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Grown *** men should think before they respond or comment on something
That was said. Not thinking before you speak can cost you a good friend.
Pretty sure I did just that on here awhile back.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey screw you MC, if I was a weirdo the restraining order would have been a lot longer than 8 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Deany45 said:


> Stop wearing Affliction shirts or any shirts with wings on them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Horrible, wings and rhinestud with funny stitching on shirts and pants ain't right.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Wearing a wool cap in Houston. I can understand wearing one outside in the winter sometimes, but I see them all the time in the heat of summer. Reminds me of this Stewie clip.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Try not to wake up in "Dayton" and wonder how you got there.

Don't mistake the hand sanitizer for the baby oil.

hmmm....think before you speak


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> Try not to wake up in "Dayton" and wonder how you got there.
> 
> Don't mistake the hand sanitizer for the baby oil.
> 
> hmmm....think before you speak


 Hey what are you talking about there sport? Did I miss something?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Grown *** men need to just keep the ship sailing straight and stop worrying about what other people are doing.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

jtbailey said:


> Grown *** men need to just keep the ship sailing straight and stop worrying about what other people are doing.


Dam right. Men dont worry about what other men wear, or how they look or talk. They worry about taking care of their friends and family and anyone else that looks like they need a hand. When I hear guys talking about about what other men wear or how they look i just figure they play for the other team and go about my business.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

You'll go blind if you don't stop doing this.....:bounce:


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

LMAO, 

not that it makes a difference but I never participated in the high school locker room verbiage, gossip or the need to make the fur fly (pot stirrer) as a guy I associated with would say was his passion ............ 


but that was just me then and now.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> You'll go blind if you don't stop doing this.....:bounce:


 You lie just like my Mom.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Stop using the term "grown ***" man. It's redundant. Just be a man. 

Lol!

Also a man probably could really do without dousing themselves with cologne. Shower adequately and you will be just fine.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Farting.....never trust one


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Shallow Minded said:


> Farting.....never trust one


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Billphish said:


>


A grown man CAN say "GROSS"


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Shallow Minded said:


> A grown man CAN say "GROSS"


I found a way to get a cuss word by the Ministry of Truth. But for how long?

"War is Peace. Freedom is Slavery. Ignorance is Strength."

Geo Orwell.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> Don't look like a slob. Have respect for yourself.
> 
> Don't play video games unless it's with your kids.
> 
> ...


I really like and agree with this post and in general would probably only add that you always take care of the loved ones (family, friends and even co-workers) that you appreciate and they you.



DCAVA said:


> Changing a spinning reel to crank with ur right hand and fight fish with the rod in your left hand.
> 
> LOLOL


Guilty of doing this on my wife's reels when I change them back to left hand reel when I use them. Then she dog cusses me if I don't change them back. Lol. Just kidding. She literally will not say a cuss word. Nor does she drink, at all. Only place for one heathen in this family and I guess I got it covered and I don't care who cares. She loves me. Lol


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

nomaspigtails said:


> I really like and agree with this post and in general would probably only add that you always take care of the loved ones (family, friends and even co-workers) that you appreciate and they you.
> 
> Guilty of doing this on my wife's reels when I change them back to left hand reel when I use them. Then she dog cusses me if I don't change them back. Lol. Just kidding. She literally will not say a cuss word. Nor does she drink, at all. Only place for one heathen in this family and I guess I got it covered and I don't care who cares. She loves me. Lol


 You know how your brain creates a mental picture of someone you may be talking to on the phone? For me too with the user names here. No offense but your user name had me thinking that you were a female.

But then you mentioned your wife above. So you got her in the sack with out getting her plastered? That's talent mi amigo.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I get it and it's a good thing you don't read my post when I just speak my mind unfiltered as I do with anyone and everyone every day. I'd make a scary woman. Lol

And I didn't say she wouldn't have a drink or two back in the day, just not the last 8 or 9 years pretty much. I guess I drove her to quit drinking. Ha!


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop paying other men to mow your yard.
Stop driving while drunk.
Stop standing up to wipe.
Stop saying "bro".
Stop driving in the left lane unless you are passing someone or about to make a left hand turn. The world would be a happier place if everyone adhered to this.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> Changing a spinning reel to crank with ur right hand and fight fish with the rod in your left hand.
> 
> LOLOL


Even worse, holding it upside down and reeling backwards like some morons on the public piers. :rotfl:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bonestock said:


> Stop paying other men to mow your yard.
> Stop driving while drunk.
> Stop standing up to wipe.
> Stop saying "bro".
> Stop driving in the left lane unless you are passing someone or about to make a left hand turn. The world would be a happier place if everyone adhered to this.


Whatchu talking about willis


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Even worse, holding it upside down and reeling backwards like some morons on the public piers. :rotfl:


I would much rather they reel upside down than at my house stealing my tv....glad to see them there....


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bonestock said:


> Stop paying other men to mow your yard.
> Stop driving while drunk.
> Stop standing up to wipe.
> Stop saying "bro".
> Stop driving in the left lane unless you are passing someone or about to make a left hand turn. The world would be a happier place if everyone adhered to this.


Now............how the heck would you know how other men wipe their arse? Do tell!


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Category5 said:


> Now............how the heck would you know how other men wipe their arse? Do tell!


Well believe it or not, there was a thread on here about it. Maybe 3-4 months ago. Don't remember who it was but the op's comment was something along the lines of "yes, I'm one of those".


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Love God, country your friends and family and always kiss your kids goodnight 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Whining...


Go the Hull Truth forum and say that. They need it:headknock


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bonestock said:


> Well believe it or not, there was a thread on here about it. Maybe 3-4 months ago. Don't remember who it was but the op's comment was something along the lines of "yes, I'm one of those".


Heck I was probably involved and just don't remember.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Acting like a 17 yr old High School girl. By telling others what to think, how to act, and live their life.

I prefer the Frank Sinatra ideal, "I did it My Way!"


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

MarkU said:


> Acting like a 17 yr old High School girl. By telling others what to think, how to act, and live their life.
> 
> I prefer the Frank Sinatra ideal, "I did it My Way!"


Agreed! My first tattoo which was in memorial for my pops "fly me to the moon"


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Stop Posting on a thread that has 14 pages!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Timemachine said:


> Stop Posting on a thread that has 14 pages!


Quit telling me what to do! You're not the boss of me! :cheers:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wear skinny jeans


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Using *** in place of a cuss word in the title of a thread...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

bill said:


> Those seem pretty harmless imo
> 
> Illegal Drugs or staying drunk every weekend. You have a problem if you try and make plans for a weekend and the first thing you think of is booze..you have a problem.
> 
> ...


No Drinking, Cussing, or Smoking. Baptist Bill?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^No, just lurch and troll. You've got those down pat, don't cha?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

A grown man shouldn't be squirting Gatorade into the mouth of another grown man.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> ^No, just lurch and troll. You've got those down pat, don't cha?


Its humor. I like Bill. He is a great guy. dummy


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Having someone else change your oil!
Have someone else cut your yard!
Stop borrowing your neighbors tools and buy your own!
Quit buying cars and get a truck like a man! unless you have plenty of money.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> A grown man shouldn't be squirting Gatorade into the mouth of another grown man.


This!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Its humor. I like Bill. He is a great guy. dummy


You are freaking hilarious. I can't stop laughing


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Using *** in place of a cuss word in the title of a thread...


 well I try not to cuss if there's a chance bill will read the thread.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Order a pen with a curse word on it. We'll see where he stands.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Does "Hovering" in a Port O Potty. Count as wiping, standing up?


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Only if you went number 1


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Talking like pirates.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

redspeck said:


> Having someone else change your oil!
> Have someone else cut your yard!
> Stop borrowing your neighbors tools and buy your own!
> Quit buying cars and get a truck like a man! unless you have plenty of money.


What's wrong with paying some Mexicans $20 to mow the yard? #1- Keeps them busy, #2- No need to spend cash on a mower/gasoline every saturday/sunday, #3- I get to go fishing without worrying that the HOA is gonna send me a fat *** letter saying my grass is too high


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Grown Men*

Should not call someone "Dude"
Should not use the word "Hater"
Should not say "hey Man"
Should not have to resort to the Hip Hop gutter speak on any level, thats goes with yo man, how they hanging, Ho, wassup etc ! Speak English for gosh sakes.
Grown men should not say "Hey ya'll watch this"

If you are from the SOUTH its ok to ask, widjadidlja.

AND a GROWN man shouldn't like the new Heineken commercial -


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Should not call someone "Dude"
> Should not use the word "Hater"
> Should not say "hey Man"
> Should not have to resort to the Hip Hop gutter speak on any level, thats goes with yo man, how they hanging, Ho, wassup etc ! Speak English for gosh sakes.
> ...


Tell em! Your post needs more capital letters!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

...should never, ever, ever get caught squeezing the Charmin!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> ...should never, ever, ever get caught squeezing the Charmin!


Is she from da crik?


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Can I be the "thread killer"?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Stop Posting on a thread that has 14 pages!


678. Stop complaining about the number of pages in a thread if you haven't figured out how to fix that in the settings... we are on page three..


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

still using he phrase "Bada Boom Bada Bing".


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

A grown A** man, or a Lebesion women should never, never miss pop a top on a Friday drive home! :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

finkikin said:


> A grown A** man, or a Lebesion women should never, never miss pop a top on a Friday drive home! :cheers:


Where is Lebes and what is so special about those women?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> Where is Lebes and what is so special about those women?


You must not listen to Michael Berry. :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

finkikin said:


> You must not listen to Michael Berry. :biggrin:


Ah, no. I'm not a fan of talk radio. Or radio. Or people.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Grown *** men should NEVER hit a lady.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> Ah, no. I'm not a fan of talk radio. Or radio. Or people.


oh come on, I know deep down your a sweetheart.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

finkikin said:


> oh come on, I know deep down your a sweetheart.


Why must you say such hateful things? What have I ever done to you?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> Why must you say such hateful things? What have I ever done to you?


I know, that was very disrespectful of me. I will examine my hateful ways and spend a lifetime making it up to you.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> Any kind of piercings. Stuck on a bus in Newark because the plane to Norfolk isn't ready and the couple across from me look like pin cushions...and they have 2 very small kids. Sickening!
> 
> Some years ago we used to hit Subway late after the girls ball practices and would see the same girl working there. Seems like every time we went in she would have another hole poked in her face with something hanging off of it. I finally asked her if they had a company hole punch or something! She was cute too.


There was a guy that worked at Fast Freddies in Port Arthur, TX. that had about 20 holes in his face. I asked him if he was in the last explosion @ Fina/Total?


----------



## allwood2006 (Sep 21, 2012)

1. Giving a **** what them other people think. 
2. Trying to live outside their generation. 
3. Thinking everyone is out to either benefit off you, or from you. 
4. Thinking about all the negativity and horror of the world, and show some positivity and actual care. It's addicting to see someone happy and in control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

No scarfs 
No talking with lisp or feminine voice
No earrings 
No "man"buns


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

spend too much time on a forum


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Painting workbenches?


 Is stain and poly urethane OK ?

Mo


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

2cool wanna be heroes that jump on a post to try to give advice but don't know their own ***** from a hole in the ground.. I had too.. & LOL


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> 24 Buds is the Drum Major??


yes. We have a good thing going!



txgoddess said:


> Ah, no. I'm not a fan of talk radio. Or radio. Or people.


even me?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Grown *** men should NEVER hit a lady.











:brew2:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Ah, no. I'm not a fan of talk radio. Or radio. Or people.


:spider:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

whistle when you talk.


----------

